# Marbles



## Ohiosulator (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi everyone. Ive got some onionskins and early german swirls and i was wondering if anyone had some pics of some other onionskins and swirls. Different varients and colors.

 ill get some of mine eventually too

 Thanks[]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 26, 2006)

I'll try to get a pic or two up later for ya.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 26, 2006)

here's a few


----------



## Ohiosulator (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow, those are awesome!!!! Really like the orange and green one


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 26, 2006)

I have some.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 26, 2006)

A few more


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 26, 2006)

A couple more


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 26, 2006)

ok now we know who's at the top of the marble chain in here....those are fantasic!!!


----------



## Ohiosulator (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi everyone. Thought i would post this here too. Can anyone tell me what i have? Any help appreciated........Thanks


----------



## Ohiosulator (Dec 27, 2006)

hi everyone. I have a whole tin of these machine mades if anyone wants pics......... most were dug from the digger in town.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 27, 2006)

machine mades? by all means post 'em


----------



## Ohiosulator (Dec 27, 2006)

Alrighty, ill get the pics and post em soon. Stay tuned[]


----------



## DiggerBryan (Dec 27, 2006)

I seemed to have missed this post. I just posted some of mine in the digging and finding section. Nice looking marbles guys. Uhh, that didn't sound right. [&:] But anyway here are my pitiful marbles. [&o]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey Bryan those aren't all bad I see a couple to the left that are pretty nice. Here's my best pick ups of the year marble wise. I wish I had a better pic of these though... These are Guineas. I picked up seven of them in a trade for two bottles i dug.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice Zane, probably pretty good ones eh?


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey Bryan, They're the top of the line when it come to machine mades. to get seven at one time is a true stroke of luck. That one of yours second down from the left looks pretty good. can I see a close up of it from another angle?


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey Ohiosulator, counting from top to bottom left to right can I see a close up of #'s 1,9,13,18,20,and 38 a group shot would be fine maybe with the marbles turned around a bit to see the other side. I'd apprecciate it.


----------



## Ohiosulator (Dec 28, 2006)

ill get the pics ASAP and post em.[]


----------



## Ohiosulator (Dec 28, 2006)

are these them? sorry, bad picture, If they are, ill get a better one.


----------



## Ohiosulator (Dec 28, 2006)

heres the tin. Anything good in it?...
 Im just beggining to collect and getting all i can.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice I see quite a few in there of interest. Where in ohio are you from? Maybe I can take a ride over that way and check them out personally. It's really my dad who is the marble nut and so far I haven't had a chance to show him any of your pics unfortunately.


----------



## Ohiosulator (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Zane. The marbles are also my dads and he lives in PA[] I Called him to get the pics. He likes to keep them and add to them so next time hes down all tell him to bring them and ill contact you. 

 Today found a nice 5/8 silver oxblood akro for 16$..... good deal or not


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 28, 2006)

1. Banded Transparent
 2. Looks Latticinio Core need closer pic.
 3.Onionskin
 4.Could be a Solid Core need closer pic
 5.4 panel Onion need a pole pic to count panels
 6 thru 12. Not sure look to be from various West Virginia marble companies.
 13. need closer and more pics could be transitional or a Akro Corkscrew.
 14-18 need better pics
 19. need more pics
 20 Champion?
 21 Akro Corkscrew
 22 Akro Moss Agate?
 23 Akro Corkscrew Prize Name
 24 Need more pics
 25 Peltier
 26 ?
 27 could be a Akro Corkscrew
 28 M.F. Christensen Slag
 29. Swirl 
 30 Peltier Patch
 31Swirl
 32 ?
 33 Peltier
 34?
 35 and 36 Swirls
 37 ?
 38 Akro Oxblood?
 39-43 Need more Pics


----------



## Ohiosulator (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Road dog. I will get better pics soon.
 Thanks for the help so far everyone.


 Zane, will you be at the New Philidelphia show in FEB.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Dec 28, 2006)

This one Zane?


----------



## wvhillbilly (Dec 28, 2006)

Speaking of marbles I've got 1 or 2 NICE ones. Still need to get it repaired but here it is. By the way how is everyone been awhile since I've been on here.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 28, 2006)

do you have any guineas Road dog?


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 29, 2006)

I have one narled up 3/4" cobalt base. I don't collect CA's much. Mostly Akro and Handgathered Stuff. I'm hooked on Slags. Especially Red ones.


----------



## Ohiosulator (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi Road Dog. Sorry there not in order, but were these the ones..... If you need better i can get them. Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 29, 2006)

That's cool Roaddog,
  I'll give ya dibs on any handmades I get My dad isn't much into them. Althought I did get him a nice onionskin for christmas this year. I'll try and get a pic of it up if I can. I was wonderring too if # 6 and 7 in his pic might be Peltiers instead of WVa's


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 29, 2006)

Big 4 panel Onionskin. The two patches at upper back are Akro Oxblood Patches.


----------



## Ohiosulator (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks Road Dog. Ill get the others that you needed more pics of soon.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Dec 30, 2006)

Here's some marbles I have dug up over time. Don't collect them but pick them up when digging for bottles. One looks like it was hand painted. Find a lot of clay ones too. Any of these of interest?

 Cliff


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 30, 2006)

Nice china marble. The slag in the #4 spot ain't too shabby either. It looks like it has the Number nine swirl to it.


----------



## akronmarbles (Dec 30, 2006)

Here's some nice ones....


----------



## huffmnd (Dec 30, 2006)

If you ever get tired of them just let me know and we will shoot a few games for keeps.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 30, 2006)

Killer Swirls...No pun intended. That's a fantastic box and marbles.


----------



## Ohiosulator (Dec 31, 2006)

Awesome. I wish i could find some of those. or buy one.............. The Guineas are awesome.


----------



## annie44 (Jan 2, 2007)

I found these in the attic while putting away Christmas decorations... probably all common but thought I'd post a few pics...


----------



## annie44 (Jan 2, 2007)

next..


----------



## annie44 (Jan 2, 2007)

last one..


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 2, 2007)

Can't tell you a thing about your marbles Cindy, but you sure do take good pictures. Marbles AND Bottles! []


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice shots of the marbles. Most of them are patch and ribbons and cateyes but I do see what I think may be a few wirepulls in the first and second pics. The green and clear shooter in the first pic is a bit of stumper for me.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's a couple pics of the marbles I've accumulated over the years. I display them on boards I've picked up at yardsales.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's another, my dad used to call all marbles "aggies", must be a Massachusetts thing.  The yellow and black one on the bottom left used to be my favorites when I was a kid.  We called that kind bumblebees though I'm sure that isn't the proper terminology!


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 2, 2007)

Now we're talkin' marbles!!! Closer please


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 2, 2007)

The piece of the green and white on the top right I think was one of those stickshift knobs mentioned on here, there is a hollow spot on the back that looks like it fit to the shaft.  They can't be too new though, found in a forty's dump.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 2, 2007)

you just burst my bubble!!! I thought for sure it was a nice transitional! Most of those shifter knobs are more of a stringy pattern but yours seems to have nice color!! Here's a pic of  my shifter knob with the insert. I was told that the glass house dump I'm digging should have some because they made them for ford. This one was dug in the next hollow over last year by my dad and brother.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 2, 2007)

here's the base with the threaded insert


----------



## HunterGatherer (Jan 2, 2007)

Nifty shift knob! Do you know if its a standard size, because the wal-mart special I have for a knob now just isn't cutting it. Something like that would be the centerpiece of my truck. If you happen to find a nice blue one in that dump lmk...


----------



## capsoda (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey Zane, If you find a pile of those shift nobs I'll buy one for my 31 "A" bone.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 2, 2007)

Guys, the guy who told me they made them over there is looking for one and I think it'll go a long way to securing digging rights. His friend owns the dump! He just happened to come up on me while I was there covertly. He was pretty cool about letting me continue my dig there but he did mention he'd like to have one if I found one. Kinda like "hint hint, nudge nudge"
    I see them in the antiques shops around here from time to time. I'll keep my eyes open for one for the both of ya's. If by some odd chance it's not the one he's looking for I'm sure we can work something out. Maybe let you two "duke" it out for it. ACK ACK ACK![]


----------



## craigc90 (Jan 2, 2007)

Here are 2 more shifter knobs??? the red one is made out of something like bakelite and has a crack in it the other one is missing the threaded insert if you are interested Cap let me know. I know they are not as nice as the one I dug last year with my dad but if you like them let me know.


----------



## craigc90 (Jan 2, 2007)

again


----------



## craigc90 (Jan 2, 2007)

again


----------



## capsoda (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey Craig, Yes I'm interested. What ya want for it. You guys dig a bunch of them and I can get them sold for you. Goes with being EL Presidente Supremo Valismo of a car club.[]


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 3, 2007)

Those are nice, there were parts including small hubcaps to a ford at this house, but I was thinking the car was much older than the timeframe of these knobs.  Any idea what that was?  Hey Zane how about a side pic of yours?


----------



## capsoda (Jan 3, 2007)

The knobs were one of very few accessory upgrades that were offered from about 1928 on by Ford. They could be purchased and used on any car made by Ford before and after those dates also. You could also get a new mirror with a large 22 size Waltham watch mounted on it for the inside of you ride.

 I used to have alot of old Ford signs and hubcaps, pilbottles and tools before Ivan took them all away. The shop was atotal loss and my steam heated acid tub was crushed destroying many hard to replace items.

 When you find any of that kind of stuff keep me in mind.[]


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 3, 2007)

That could fit with the pieces of car I found then, didn't realize they went back that far.  Zane, your first pick is from the side, I wasn't sure if it was round or like the blue one but it does look round.Cap I'll have to put up a pic of those caps, also think I found a crank but in a relic state. Parts of the tires and frame were there too but long, long gone.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 3, 2007)

I know I'm veering off the subject like I always do but here's some food for thought. I happened to pick up another one of those marble type things today off of something I've had for years. it's not a shifter knob though. I'll let you guys talk it over amongst yourselves and try to guess what it came off of. If you can't figure it out in a reasonable amount of time I'll show you. here's a pic of the shifter knob from the side, along with my other sphere.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 3, 2007)

one of the tops


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 3, 2007)

One of the bottoms with the threads showing. Notice the one that is the suspected shifter knob has a larger threaded opening.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 3, 2007)

Shifter knobs you say? I dug this very similar one a few years ago and there were lots of old brown porcelain doorknobs in the same dump. I just figured it was a colored glass doorknob. I have heard of soda fountain handles (knobs) or beer taps too but who knows. Thought this one was pretty even thogh it is cracked.

 Cliff


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 3, 2007)

Here's another view.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 3, 2007)

Fantastic color in that one! I think they may be all of the above ond one more item. This is what my last sphere came off of but I'm,  guessing that one you have prospector is a shifter knob for sure by it's shape. My last one came from a floor model ashtray.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey Zane, What in the world is that???


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 3, 2007)

The white one in the middle is one of our favs because it came out of my Wife's Poppops (grandfathers) wood shop and has his initials E.D.H. and the year 1904 written on it.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey Warren, it's a floor model ashtray.it had two ash trays and an electric mica lighter that fit into the open holes.


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 10, 2007)

Found a nice marble today in an old stone lined well.  I'll be back.


----------

